# Getting a LaMancha!!!!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am getting a LaMancha this spring!!!! I am SOOOOOO BEYOND EXCITED!!! I am getting a doeling from Longvu LaManchas here in NH out of CH Longvu G Margarita Visions! SO excited!!! :leap:  arty: :clap: :dance: :fireworks: :stars:

And some pictures of the lovely lady herself :drool: 

http://stevepopephotography.smugmug...02563_njrv27#!i=1447332343&k=8TWWjPn&lb=1&s=L

http://stevepopephotography.smugmug...02563_njrv27#!i=1447321162&k=ftM6t94&lb=1&s=L

http://stevepopephotography.smugmug...02563_njrv27#!i=1447264469&k=fxhX9fD&lb=1&s=L

http://stevepopephotography.smugmug...02563_njrv27#!i=1447253920&k=qhhsdDx&lb=1&s=L

http://stevepopephotography.smugmug...02563_njrv27#!i=1447295056&k=fQ5PKC5&lb=1&s=L

And just a picture of her 








**photo property of Lonvu LaManchas**


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty girl. Congratulations!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh wow! Congrats! So exciting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! I am soooo excited!! She is due the beginning of March!! We will be getting the kid on a bottle around 6 weeks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome :leap: Congrats :hug: She is stunning 
Ok , question .......are they all this color  
My girl , Riley's Bama , and now your doe , are all the same color , lololol
:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

I can tell your excited , at the very least , lolol 
Im so happy for you , thats great  Are you going to breed her and have little Manchi babies ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh :doh: didnt read your whole post ,I just went straight to the picture :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Laura! She is! I hope her doeling will be like her!! 

LOL!! :ROFL: I have noticed that a lot of Munchies are this color.. must be common in the breed 

Oh yes!! I lay in bed dreaming about her at night :laugh:
We will be breeding her, but we may breed her to our ND buck the first year or two till we can transport her to a LaMancha buck  So Mini Manchas for a little bit!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh :doh: didnt read your whole post ,I just went straight to the picture :roll:


LOL! That's fine :laugh:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay. What a pretty girl. Congrats. I'm sure you'll have fun with a bottle baby around.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks xymenah!
YAh, though I'm not a big fan of pushy bottle babies but they kinda grow on me lol!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! Makes my girls look like they're from the "rough side O' the tracks"....LOL...she is gorgeous!:leap:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So does this mean you'll be around more often ? 
Showing off pictures of your new babies ;D


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations! She is a beauty. Nice udder!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Happybleats, Gertie and NyGoatMom!!! I am super duper excited!! 

LOL! Sorry haven't been 'round much Laura.. Been working about five days a week and I am a Mod on another forum so I have to check in there often... But I will be here as often as I can  And trust me! You will get plenty of pics!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Promise ?????
 :leap::leap::leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Promise!  You wanna know something funny?! That's what I want to name the doeling if I can! Promise  Precious Promise 

hehe!!!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

You're all converting  First, Riley with her Lamanchas and soon to be Alpines, then WoodHavenFarm with her Lamancha coming in the spring, and now you too!!! Minis are great, but the big goats can't b beat  Very pretty doe! Stunning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! I'm not leaving my Nigies behind! LOL! I only want one Munchie! I have wanted one for like three years now! The Nigies are great for us though cause we can have more lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a very nice name Skyla 
It must really be "meant to be" her name !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Manchies rule :thumb:

( kidding ) kinda


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Laura 
lol! Yep I think it is!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just think they have the most entertaining personalities , lolol
But of course I love my other breeds too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't wait to meet my girl!! i have heard so much good suff about them!!
What other breeds do you have Laura?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha, I'm just kidding.  But seriously, the one or two goats of a new breed will never work for anyone. When I got my first lamancha, she was supposed to be the only earless goat on the property until 2 years later when she kidded. It a few months, and then there we're two, lol. Then the Saanens. I reserved one doe kid and the plan was to breed her to someone else's buck. But that is such a pain, blah, blah, blah. I now have one doe kid here, one reserved to be born in March, and also buck still cooking  Goats are too addicting...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! They are!! and I know that I will have more then one at some point... but for now... (for my dad's sake lol!) we will have one lol!!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

but for now... (for my dad's sake lol!) we will have one lol!!

Haha, yes, I have to say the same thing, even though I pay for them, he can still get overwhelmed, lol.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations girlfriend!! She's pretty  thinking pink pink for u!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! My parents pay for most of the feed and bedding but I just got a job last month so I will be paying for a lot more now... but they still live on my parents land... LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Riley!!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

She's lovely! Congrats. I love my Mancha, she has in incredible temperament. I'm on the look out for another one (or three...).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have , hmmm , last time I checked : 1 Alpine , 3 Saanens , 1 very spoiled rotten little Nigerian , 1 BoerxLaMancha cross , 3 Nubians , 
and my Manchi girl  I think thats 10 , lolol

Im looking to add another Manchi , possibly bred and a couple of Nigerians to add character and spunkiness 

Then I would hopefully get a chance to breed one or two or whatever of my girls. Probably one of my Saanens first , idk...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you DaisyMay 

LOL Laura!
Nigies are awesome and I love Munchies too!  I love Nubians ears!  and Saanens are so elegant looking!

LOL! more?! hehe!  
Having your own kids is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , Im soooooooooooo jealous of everybody having their babies have babies , lolol 
I really want to have my girl or girls have their own one day 
I want to have things perfect or as close to perfect here with their accommodations before the expecting momma has her kids 
We will see I guess. I will have to think fast if Im going to bring home a bred LaMancha though , lolol
So much for being prepared , but thats my plan anyway 
As long as I have all of you here , I will be fine , right


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know , I can have a streaming live video and have it on me instead while Im waiting for the babies , lolol.
You guys would have a seriously awesome time laughing at me ,lolol.
I may not even be there for the birth , I just might pass out from sympathy pains , lol. I had them when my BC Sally had her pups 
It was a real riot , not for me , but for everybody else , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!!! Aww! Poor Laura! My mom gets like that sometimes!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

When my girls are in labor I feel so bad for them. But the babies are worth if for everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry missed the first post!

I know what you mean! I am going crazy waiting for mine, looking at all the cute pics!! I just wanna hug and snuggle them! lol!
LOL! plans don't always go as planned  LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would love to see what my Lilly's babies would look like , lol
She is the one in my avatar  She's my little shadow ,lol
I was massaging her last night and she just crumpled into a heap at my feat , lol It was so funny , it was like she was in a trance , lol
I love that little girl  The other Nubians just lined up next to her .
Then the little queen Yosi came over and just sprawled across my 
legs  She is such a spoiled little thing , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Sounds like Yosi and Mazie have a lot in common! LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, they are definitely worth it , but everytime my Sally yelped during her birthing , I cried and said " Im so sorry Sally" and bawled, lol
Her pregnancy was a mistake , it was just too soon , I wanted her to have pups in another year or so . But , it all turned out wonderful 
anyways , lol. But I thought I wasnt going to make it through , lol
Im such a dope , but I hate to see my animals cry in pain


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know what you mean.. one of my does got bloat a few month back (not bad but she is really sensitive so it made it all the worse!) and I felt so bad when she would crawl up in my lap(My almost 2yr old doe! LOL!) and look up at me and you could see in her eyes that she was scared and hurt... I wanted to cry for her!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Yeah, they are definitely worth it , but everytime my Sally yelped during her birthing , I cried and said " Im so sorry Sally" and bawled, lol
> Her pregnancy was a mistake , it was just too soon , I wanted her to have pups in another year or so . But , it all turned out wonderful
> anyways , lol. But I thought I wasnt going to make it through , lol
> Im such a dope , but I hate to see my animals cry in pain


You're not a dope! I'd rather be in pain than my animals.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too WHF , me too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So excited!! She is due next week!! I can't wait to find out if she has a doeling for me!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thinking pink for ya Skyla :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Laura!! I'm super excited!!!
I can't wait! I don't know if I can last a whole week!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , the only way I will completely understand the feeling is when 
my girls are due 
I hope I hold up as well as all of you guys , lolol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Awww , the only way I will completely understand the feeling is when
> my girls are due
> I hope I hold up as well as all of you guys , lolol


Seven weeks ... 

Go get em, Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know if I will be able to contain myself until I hear from the breeder! LOL! I don't want to be a pest and ask if she kidded yet lol! But man it's gonna KILL me not to! ROFL!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm pestered the breeder of my lamancha to her wit's end, I feel horrible :laugh: Still waiting to hear back about Repo and when she may be able to come over


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm trying SO hard not to! LOL!it's all I can do not to ask how she is progressing here and there LOL! *I will not do it... I will not do it...* *Opens and starts an email... then deletes it* *I will not do it... I will not do it...* :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope your Repo can come home soon!! I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Skyla , just do it !!! DO IT , DO IT , DO IT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey! That's my line  ROFL!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Not anymore missy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I did the same thing! I would start emails and delete, thinking "I'm going to annoy the heck out of her." Then I would send her an email anyway :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Danielle! I know I'll end up sending one by this time next week... just trying so hard not to! LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im going to pester Danielle , because she has my Nigerian babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! You should pester the breeder for me! LOL! J/K!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She kidded... With triplets... A buckling.. And two does!! I am just sooo excited!! :stars: I am not sure what doe I'm getting yet. He is going to send me some new pics within a few days and I will pick which one I want then. 
I'll post pics after I get permission to use them  but oh boy the are so cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see some pics! Congrats!


----------



## lacylou1 (Feb 6, 2013)

She is stunning! Congrats.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!! Can't wait for new pics


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Skyla !!! I bet she's gorgeous !!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She sure is Laura!  

I will email you pictures Laura  I just don't want I post them here yet without permission.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Skyla, I am so happy for you and can't wait to see pictures!! I was hoping my LaMancha would kid before the one you are getting did so I could post pictures to tease you!! Hahaha! You will love your new baby LaMancha. They are so quiet and gentle. My Nubian girls and buckling are SO vocal!! Loud, gets the whole barn awake. I try to sneak in in the middle of the night to check on my doe about to kid and she starts bleating...........can't sneak up on her! So happy for you my dear!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Gertie!! LOL! Too funny! I would have gone crazy had that happened! 
I have heard Nubians a rather loud... But they are pretty! 

I will post pictures publicly as soon as I get permission to do so


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

You're welcome. Had that happened I probably would have had to drive down to N.H. from Northern Maine so you could have some cuddles!! Now I can't wait for my girl to kid!! Hope you get to post pictures soon. Yep! Nubians are loud but I sure love mine! I am wondering if I cross my buckling to my LaMancha does if they will take after the Nubians and be LOUD!! OH NO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey your still welcome to do that!  I won't be getting for at least a month but most likely two  
I bet your excited!! I sure would be!  I can't wait to breed this little girl! As soon as he sends me some I will ask to post them for you  

Haha! They sure are pretty though! I love the ears! I go from one extreme to the next :laugh: no ears to full floppy ones hehe!!


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

er+-hHaha, I am getting the feeling that you will have your girl (s) home before my LaMancha kids!!! I am SO excited but I think I get way to anxious. She will kid when she is good and ready. I will tell you this, if she doesn't kid before this weekend, I am sleeping in the barn!! Next year I will certainly have a barn cam. I am T I R E D! One thing I am not so favorable about the LaMancha ears is they can have a lot of ear wax. I have 3 girls that are great and not a lot of wax but one girl, her ears have a lot of wax because her ears aren't so open. So that's one thing you want to watch for. What I do with the girl that has a lot of wax is, when she is eating her grain I feel her ear openings and clean the hard wax that's thete. She doesn't mind it when she is eating. It's kind of trained her that I am not going to hurt her. Anyway, I can't wait to see pictures of your babies! Another thought I had is you might want a buckling to breed your girl!!LOL, I'm sure I will have one of those!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! maybe.. (only getting one  ) 
I bet you are! I have a doe that I think is going to kid a little early! (she is due Sunday) I am so excited!
LOL! I bet you are!

That is good to know about the ear wax! thank you!!

HAHA!! Oh I would love one! But... I have no more funds to buy one this year, and I think such a big buck wouldn't be a good idea here....  I already have a buck picked out that I am going to do driveway breeding with  and I can always go back to the breeder to get her bred to one of his bucks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have her name picked out  Still waiting on new pics...

But her name will be 'Longvu ?? I'm All Ears'  and her barn name will be Promise


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gertie , I'm happy you brought up the ear wax issue !
My girls have the same thing ,some more then others. 
I clean them out every other day or so ,depending on need.
They don't like it either , but like you mentioned , food works well , lol
Skyla , love the name Promise , it's such a pretty name for such a pretty doe .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think there's a trick to know if there is a ear infection or just wax .
If I remember correctly , you take a swab of the ear and pour peroxide on it , if it bubbles it's wax if it doesn't it's infection ?
Not sure if I got that part right......but I remember reading about a milky type of liquid being found in Manchie ears and the owner wanted to know if it was a infection or normal ear wax buildup. 
Is guess just because their tiny ears don't get as much air circulation as other types of ear sets they can have issues ....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info Laura!!

She is home!! We picked her up last night to be a buddy to our bottle kid that mom didnt want  so here she is!! 

Oh, and We couldn't use Longvu RH I'm All Ears but ADGA gave us Longvu RH All Ears Here so that works 

New pics soon  (oh I do have one on her page on my website!)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh BABY! That is the cutest thing I have ever seen ...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Danielle!! She is a big love bug!! Oh I just LOVE her!! The two of them aren't pleased that a kidding stall opened up this am and they got moved out of the house lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is just adorable !!!! WHat a face she has 
They look so cute together too , lol
Aww , I bets they loved being in the house 
Congrats Skyla , she is gorgeous :fireworks:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They really are sweeties ... I was so extremely pleased with Ebony ... never even thought of bullying her Nigerian buddies (I have her separated from the preggos and in with my junior does). A little playful ear tug here and there, but they all eat and sleep peacefully together.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Laura! 
She is adorable! (and she knows it! uh-oh! LOL!)

They are best buddies! she is so sweet with him!
They sure did! the kids take them out to play and they come running to the back door! LOL! My mom keeps saying over and over to herself "that's why they have to go outside.... that's why they have to go outside..." (She want's them to stay in but doesn't want Promise to think she can come waltzing in when she's 120lbs! LOL!)

Thanks Again!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's so awesome Danielle!! So glad your girl gets along so well with yours! I don't think we will have a problem with Promie when she gets bigger


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Pixie!!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

She is very pretty!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you!! 


I also updated the pictures on my website of her


----------

